# Chorus 11 vs Record 10



## zott28 (May 8, 2007)

Looks like you can find a new Chorus 11 group for around the same price as a used Record 10 group. Isn't it always said that Chorus gets what Record had the past years, so if that is true then there is really no comparison. Do you really need the extra gear? I like the new hoods but haven't ridden them. What do you think?


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

Don't forget to throw in the cost of the Campy 11 chain tool ($160). 

I roll Record 10 as I have neither the cash nor the need for 11, but it is awfully nice looking.


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

I agree. I'm chorus 10 on two bikes with a stock of 10 speed parts. If I could afford it I'd take the plunge for 11, but it'll have to work its way up the list for a while. I like every innovation Campagnolo introduces.


----------



## ClassicSteel71 (Mar 5, 2009)

I love Chorus or Record 10. I tried the new ergo's and they were not for me.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

I had both SR11 & Record 10 and prefer 11 ergo hood over the 10 spd version, my LBS mechanic still using his 10 spd chain tool to fit my chain without any problem.


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

By the way, Zamboni, an aside, which Cannondale do you like the best? (I am also a lover of all things Cannondale}


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

I only had the Super for a week and really missed the tight turn on descent of system six, super is a much comfy ride compare to system. Just like another member fornaca said on his comparision system is for crit race and super is for century and other long ride.
They were both good bikes to have and here is my current config on both bikes.
Super SR11
System Record 10 ( being rebuilt )


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

Def go w chorus11. The new ergos will be easy to get used to.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*chain tool...*



zamboni said:


> I had both SR11 & Record 10 and prefer 11 ergo hood over the 10 spd version, my LBS mechanic still using his 10 spd chain tool to fit my chain without any problem.


There is absolutely no way that any chain tool, except the new Campy 11 speed will properly install an 11 speed chain. The right end of the new joining pin MUST be flared out with the special 90 degree pointed end of the new 11 speed tool, with the opposite end supported. 

I've seen example of chain tools modified for the expressed purpose of flaring the right end of the pin, but you have to know what you're doing to make this modification.

Alternately, I have joined an 11 speed chain with a Wipperman 10S1 link. A SRAM 10 powerloc should also work, but I haven't verified that.

FWIW, Record and Chorus 11 shifters are identical except for the graphics. Other differences are explained on the Campy website, www.campagnolo.com. The Record crank has better bearings and it's 40 grams lighter. The Record cassette is about 30 grams lighter, but costs a lot more and the Ti cogs will last half as long, if any of them are your most-used cogs.


----------



## smokva (Jul 21, 2004)

C-40 said:


> There is absolutely no way that any chain tool, except the new Campy 11 speed will properly install an 11 speed chain. The right end of the new joining pin MUST be flared out with the special 90 degree pointed end of the new 11 speed tool, with the opposite end supported.


I wouldn't recommend doing it, but I have installed two 11 sp chains with old 10 sp Campagnolo chain tool. Chopping the pin was tricky, but with a help of chisel, bat and a rasp I took care of it. While the chain is in the tool using a small flat chisel and a bat hit the pin to break it. If you don't get clean cut (and most probably you won't) just rasp it till it flattens with the rest of the chain.
As I said, I don't recommend it because the probability of chain failure (with all other consequences) is greater, but the fact is that it can be done. If you are too far from the closest 11 sp chain tool and don't have any compatible spare connector links, you just might connect it like that having it in mind till you find a first service that can help you.


----------



## BLUE BOY (May 19, 2005)

ClassicSteel71 said:


> I love Chorus or Record 10. I tried the new ergo's and they were not for me.


"Ditto", Actually I haven't tried the new ergo's, but for me it has to look aestheticly appealing first before I will consider it and the bottom line is the new ergos miss that
mark substancially.


----------



## hobgoblin (Jun 26, 2009)

I like the feel of the new hoods and the way my hands fit them. As others have said, the Chorus 11 is a great group with just about everything Record has. I have a mix of Chorus and Record on my bike now, and the Record parts I picked for aesthetic and not functional reasons: I wanted the black brakes, for example, and I wanted the carbon cage on the RD.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*incredible...*

Your post just proves how stupid some people are. Breaking the pin off is a simple process that's easily done with a pair of pliers. If you didn't flare the inside of the pin to expand it after breaking off the guide pin, then it's a miracle that the pin has not come out. Most of that pin's holding power comes from flaring the right end of the pin.


----------



## stevezy (Jun 29, 2009)

i am currently in the exact same position. i can get chorus 11 for about the same pice as record 10. however, i think that record 10 may be a better option, mainly because of the fact that once shifters and front and rear derailleurs are obtained, the gruppo retains a fair amount of customization (barring the rear cassette). from what i have read, chorus 11 requires not only a special chain and chain tool, but also thinner front rings that only work on a campagnolo crank. by going with chorus 11 one is effectively committing themselves entirely to a proprietary line of campy products, whereas by going with record 10 one does at least retain the ability to use a crankset of their own liking and also to put on different rings and such (rotor rings, o-symmetric, fsa, etc).


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

You be amaze with the SR11 chainring it shift lighting fast from 34 to 50 in a blitz second that made me change my mind, coming from Cannondale Si crank to SR11. Beside the ceramic bearing and the only down side I can think of is no 13/29 cassette offer on the new grouppo, but I still keeping my Record triple.


----------



## yourideit (Mar 25, 2009)

chorus 11 for me. it's my first campy bike and i'm lovin it. i find that it's not so much the fact that you get an extra gear, but rather how fast and presice the shifting is. compared to the ultegra/DA on my cross bike, it's a dream.

i'm not totally sold on the looks of the hoods with those ridges. but man are they perfect for my hands. function over fashion. i really do love em. sweet being able do dump gears like that.

i carry a chain tool when i ride my cross or mountain bike. sh!t tends to hit the fan when i ride those. i can take the campy bike to a shop when it's time for a new chain.


if i had it to do over i'd get record brakes only because they are black. it's my understanding there are wear issues with the record and sr. that the materials used will wear out faster. not really worth the few extra grams in my book. i went chorus 11, record hubs, and i couldn't be happier.


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

Yourideit: take a look at Mavic SSC, world's best brakes - and they're black.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Look around you might find a close out deal on Record black version brakes, I love the new ergo shifter and still keeping my old Record 10 spd.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

David Loving said:


> Yourideit: take a look at Mavic SSC, world's best brakes - and they're black.


My setup is Chorus 11 drivetrain with a Record 11 crankset and Mavic SSC brakes. The Candy pedals were on for the winter so I could use my winter shoes. Now it has CB Quattro pedals.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

yourideit said:


> ... it's my understanding there are wear issues with the record and sr. that the materials used will wear out faster. not really worth the few extra grams in my book. i went chorus 11, record hubs, and i couldn't be happier.


You're correct as far as the Record & SR cassette is concerned. 4 (?) of the largest cogs are titanium, and wear faster than steel (Shimano does same thing on DuraAce). I also agree it's not worth it.

Everything else on Record & SR should _not_ wear any faster , maybe even lasts longer (eg, ceramic BB bearings).


----------



## brujenn (Nov 26, 2007)

*C-40....*



C-40 said:


> Your post just proves how stupid some people are.


No matter how right you are, this is how to not win an argument. Now he's gonna believe that his way is good enough for ever.


----------



## smokva (Jul 21, 2004)

brujenn said:


> No matter how right you are, this is how to not win an argument. Now he's gonna believe that his way is good enough for ever.


I believe that it is good enough in limited circumstances I stated and don't understand how can someone be so stupid not to see it  Maybe I wasn't clear enough so I'll repeat...I don't recommend doing it, but if you are in the middle of nowhere and your chain breaks you are more likely to find somewhere a bat and a chisel than new Campagnolo tool. Connect it like that and ride carefully till you find someone that can give you a proper service. You know, there are some parts of the World where you can't find official Campagnolo service in every town (not even a whole country) and Campagnolo chain tool is just too big for back pocket.


----------



## BLUE BOY (May 19, 2005)

smokva said:


> I believe that it is good enough in limited circumstances I stated and don't understand how can someone be so stupid not to see it  Maybe I wasn't clear enough so I'll repeat...I don't recommend doing it, but if you are in the middle of nowhere and your chain breaks you are more likely to find somewhere a bat and a chisel than new Campagnolo tool. Connect it like that and ride carefully till you find someone that can give you a proper service. You know, there are some parts of the World where you can't find official Campagnolo service in every town (not even a whole country) and Campagnolo chain tool is just too big for back pocket.


 Hopefully Wipperman will soon develope an 11 speed chain, then it will be " problem solved" just like it was when Campy first came out with 10 speed and their chains were hard to get and you needed that special tool also.


----------



## gibson00 (Aug 7, 2006)

I looked at all three campy 11 groups, and as best I could tell, one can find a Chorus 11 group for less than 1300, Record 11 for about 1600, and SR 11 for about 1800.
The difference in weight from Chorus to SR was less than 150 grams.

So in my mind, the main difference is the ceramic bearings in the crank and rd. Has anyone tried both Chorus and SR (or campy record 10 vs SR11 cranks (chorus 11 has the same bearing as r10 in the crank))?? Is the upgrade really worth it for the bearings?

And yes, the chain tool price sucks. I suppose you could buy it, use it once, then resell it. Hopefully by the time you need a new chain there will be other options out there.


----------

